# Elizabethtown, NC - Meg, Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11830294

Bladen Co AS, Meg, baby B&T








[/img]


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Going to post her somewhere.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there, just a baby


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Petfinder link says adopted! Hope the sweety found a good home!!


----------

